# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Feel it!

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum

One of the most Beautiful sentence

*but...I love you

*One of the hurting sentence*

I love you...but
*


What did u feel when u read this...

----------


## Diya84

*But r u frendship wid me.
U r already my friend But...*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...i agrree wid it

----------


## friendlygal786

totally agree with both...and I remembered somthing wen reading both

----------


## Fairy

Walaikum Asalam  :Smile: 

First one was awesome n the 2nd was...umm...so so. The main difference between the two is  you get to hear the last sentence hundred times in your life while the first is uncommon n special  :Smile:

----------


## raiazlan

gr8 observation rahen

----------


## aneeza ali

first sentence shows sincerity  :Smile: 

N second one shows diplomacy + fraudness

----------

